# Rear backup guards - YJ, TJ



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

I savagely beat up the back of my YJ over the 2 years I had it...all the tiny driveways, and me turning around with inches to spare...or not. The round nerf bumpers were flattened, both lights cracked, even the center backup light mounted on the empty tire holder got it once.

What the hell... was I getting to be so bad a driver ???

So with the new TJ [and it's 60 month coupon book] there is gonna be NO hitting it on fences, trees, brick walls and the like.

Scratching head and designing.... The 2" receiver seems like a natural to build a nice custom wrap around on/off bumper. When my welder gets some free time... Many of my hits were at a 45' angle to the rear corners, however...

For now, I hit on a weird and wonderful fix that actually works looks like a space runabout waiting to dock with the mother ship...but hey, its a Jeep !

Also very low bucks.

Go to Home Depot and buy two fiberglass driveway markers, either orange or yellow.
Also get four 3/4" u bolts. That's it.

To do this, you haveta run with no spare, which I always do, using the rear mount for my backup utility light. Look carefully at this mount, and you will see two small holes in the upper rear corners. Stick the driveway guides thru these holes and angle the tips downward, so that they cross each other in an X inside the black tire mount. Stick them in so they almost touch the Jeep rear gate, but not quite. Use the ubolts, one on each end to tie the pole to the tire mount, and one inside where the poles form an X. I used 3 ubolts, but used a plate and 2 extra nuts from another ubolt to sandwich the poles at the X juncture.

You will now have two guides that look like antennae which are just visible in your Jeep side mirrors, and do not extend out past the mirrors. You can now back up to a garage until you see the guides touch the door. The Jeep will be less than a foot from the garage, and absolutely no damage is done !

Works for me, is cheap, looks strange...could you ask for more? payup


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

larry newman;698203 said:


> ...could you ask for more?


i could ask for pics....


----------

